# (solucionado)[man][documentación]Ultimos ajustes

## samuelhm

Bueno ya tengo todo super bien!! solo unas pekeñas dudas antes de dejar de molestar con preguntas de novato xDD

los archivos de /usr/share/doc son los que se crean cuando compilas con la use doc?? y son estos los que se leen cuando ejecutas "man nombredeprograma"????

para ver la documentacion que puedo instalar para ver en gnome sin usar man???

hay algun programa para poder ver todo lo que puedes instalar (tipo synaptic en ubuntu)??? es que el emerge --search es horrible, busca fatal muchas veces hay que poner el nombre completo con guiones incluido.

y nada, supongo que con toda la documentación y algo para poder verla comodamente voy listo ya xD. un saludo!!Last edited by samuelhm on Sat Mar 19, 2011 12:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hashashin

Buenas, intentaré responder tus dudas:

-Sí y no, hasta donde se los doc son independientes de man.

-yelp man:nombre(sección) , xman, xinfo...

-eix para la consola, porthole para X. Hay alguno más que no recuerdo   :Confused: .

Salud.

----------

## samuelhm

y porthole es para la documentación de doc /usr/share/doc??

----------

## hashashin

 *samuelhm wrote:*   

> y porthole es para la documentación de doc /usr/share/doc??

 

Creo que he sido demasiado escueto XD.

Porthole y eix son para buscar en portage, el primero es para X y el segundo para consola. Para ver los man desde X usa yelp man:nombre(sección) y los doc pueden ser txt, html... depende del paquete en cuestion, por lo tanto no hay un programa para verlos, dependerá del formato que les dio el autor.

Salud.

----------

## samuelhm

Muchas gracias hashashin!!! el porthole va de perlas ;-P

----------

## upszot

hola..

 voy a aportar con mi granito de arena...

otra de las GUI de portage es PORTATO...  http://packages.gentoo.org/package/app-portage/portato Esta desarrollado en python...

aca tenes unos screen http://portato.origo.ethz.ch/wiki/screenshots

Edit: igualmente por lo que lei el manejo de las USE es recomendale hacerlo a mano, ya que estas GUI cargan las use globalmente...

saludos

----------

## samuelhm

voy a probarlo ahora mismo tiene muy buena pinta, pero una pregunta, porque este paquete viene como Masked Package con ~amd64, no comprendo porque hay tantos con este probleme si ya uso amd64 en use de make.conf. un poco follon el portage xD.

----------

## opotonil

 *samuelhm wrote:*   

> voy a probarlo ahora mismo tiene muy buena pinta, pero una pregunta, porque este paquete viene como Masked Package con ~amd64, no comprendo porque hay tantos con este probleme si ya uso amd64 en use de make.conf. un poco follon el portage xD.

 

El ~amd64 no es un problema, tan solo indica que esta en la rama testing y no en la estable para la arquitectura amd64 o x86_64.

Salu2.

----------

## samuelhm

ok gracias opotonil, hay alguna forma de que no avise mas de que es inestable en todos los paquetes con ~amd64 ??

----------

## upszot

 *samuelhm wrote:*   

> ok gracias opotonil, hay alguna forma de que no avise mas de que es inestable en todos los paquetes con ~amd64 ??

 hola..

 si tendrias que agregar esto 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"
```

 al archivo /etc/make.conf  

aunque no es recomendable... ya que te libera TODA la rama inestable y perdes mucho el control... (yo prefiero liberar por paquete con /etc/portage/package.keywords   )

te recomiendo hacer un 

```
man  make.conf
```

 para ver otras opciones y tambien que leas esto...

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&part=2&chap=1

saludos

Edit: me olvide de decirte... en caso de tomar la opcion que te recomende... y quieras instalar por ejemplo KDE de la rama inestable... como son muchos paquetes los que vas a tener que agregar en ese archivo, existe una herramienta que te simplifica la vida un poco "automake"

Edit2: tambien te recomiendo por el bien de tu sistema que te pegues una vuelta por aca...  - [HOW-TO]Cómo usar Portage correctamente (Última actualización 22/03/2006) (imprescindible)

no te asustes por la fecha... muchas de las cosas que dice todavia estan en vigencia. =)

----------

## samuelhm

Muchisimas Gracias!!, bueno no me importa mucho liberar toda la rama inestable, soy un tipo de persona que no puede estar 6 meses sin formatear el ordenador xD.

Me lo iré mirando todo eso que me has puesto, me queda un largo camino para aclararme bien con gentoo. Portage es una pasada, pero tambien lo complica todo muchisimo si no has tenido experiencia antes con esta distribución, ya que pequeños cambios te hacen perder muchisimas horas, por eso supongo que cuando tenga todo bastante claro volvere a reinstalar todo desde el principio y dejandolo todo correcto.

De nuevo gracias.

----------

## upszot

 *samuelhm wrote:*   

> Muchisimas Gracias!!, bueno no me importa mucho liberar toda la rama inestable, soy un tipo de persona que no puede estar 6 meses sin formatear el ordenador xD.

 

 jeje que tiempos aquellos... hace 2 a;os y pico soy usuario de gentoo... y gracias a el me olvide de lo que era tener que formatiar y reinstalar todo de nuevo cada 6 meses...

La idea que tenes hoy en dia es la misma que tenia yo hace 2 a;os cuando empece... la verdad que al dia de hoy no se si vale la pena reinstalar... o re-acomodar algunas cosas.... quisas cambiaría de 32bit a 64bit que calculo que ahora las cosas por esos lados estan mas estables y con menos problemas de compatibilidades... o a lo sumo cambiar alguna particion con bloques mas peque;os (/var) pero ya es entrar en la excentricidad y ponerme demasiado exquisito jajaja...

pero bueno, nada que no se pueda hacer de una forma en que baje y levante una perilla para hacer un traspaso transparente.... generar un par de particiones nuevas quizas con LVM para poder modificar los tama;os a futuro sin tanto lio (aunque con los que realice no tuve problema...)

bueno resumiendo me alegro que te hayamos sido de utilidad, bienvenido a la comunidad de gentoo y si ya se encuentra solucionado tu problema, modifica el titulo del post con (solucionado)

Saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

 *samuelhm wrote:*   

> Muchisimas Gracias!!, bueno no me importa mucho liberar toda la rama inestable, soy un tipo de persona que no puede estar 6 meses sin formatear el ordenador xD.
> 
> Me lo iré mirando todo eso que me has puesto, me queda un largo camino para aclararme bien con gentoo. Portage es una pasada, pero tambien lo complica todo muchisimo si no has tenido experiencia antes con esta distribución, ya que pequeños cambios te hacen perder muchisimas horas, por eso supongo que cuando tenga todo bastante claro volvere a reinstalar todo desde el principio y dejandolo todo correcto.
> 
> De nuevo gracias.

 

con gentoo te olvidas de eso....

hace 4 años que uso gentoo. viene desde un celeronD mi setup, pase a un E2180, a un E7400, ahora en un i3, y simplemente fue un reemerge de las librerias de compilacion y world luego....

te das cuenta que formatear, ademas de que es molesto, es dañino para tu salud... configurar cada app que uses es una fiaca, y ni hablar del tiempo que perdes...

buienvenido y suerte con tu experiencia...

espero que no se te haga una adiccion como a todos los que andamos x aca...

----------

## samuelhm

jajaja me cuesta creerlo pero haver si es verdad que se acabo el formatear, de momento he tenido que instalar fedora junto con gentoo porque tengo unos problemillas bastante rebuscados con eclipse ( unos modulos de uml ) que no acaban de funcionar aqui, pero si consigo solucionarlo del todo me pondré a aprenderme el uso de portage al maximo porque 'imagino' que con esto ya tienes el 70% de lo que necesitas saber de gentoo frente a otras distros que he usado.

aunque tmb supongo que debo aprender todo esto que hace eselect porque todo lo que hago es porque lo leo de tutoriales pero realmente no se como funciona exactamente ni que hace, imagino que es un programa que cambia automaticamente las configuraciones entre otras cosas.

----------

